# Changing canvas color in photoshop



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

I created a new image in Photoshop. Attached is a screen shot of the window before I click OK.

I just want a solid background color and I am going to type some text on top of it. I cannot figure out how to change my background canvas color from black. Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

Click the OK button and generate the canvas. Select a color from the palette, then select the paint bucket tool. Set the cursor in the Canvas, and click the mouse. The selected color should fill the canvas.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

An easier way is to just double click on the lower of the double boxes toward the bottom of your toolbar (cursor arrow in screenshot). That automatically generates the color palate, and when you OK from the color palate it automatically sets the background color to what you have chosen.

The two boxes represent the foreground and background colors and double clicking on them is the normal way to change either. Your type will come out in the foreground color. If you want to change it you can just double click on the black box. You can reverse the foreground and background color with the little double arrow. You can go back to the default black and white with the smaller double box below and to the left.

Notice on your color picker that you use the slider to get in the color range you want and then click within that range to get exactly what you want.


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

Thanks for the help 911 and Slipe. It helped me out.


----------

